# Emailing from user ID?



## Kini (Nov 25, 2005)

I've noticed that the selection to click on a user ID and select "send an email to...." is no longer available - I've tried this on my own ID as well as others.


Has this been turned off, or is it not functioning?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

As far as I know, this function was always turned-off.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Kini said:


> I've noticed that the selection to click on a user ID and select "send an email to...." is no longer available - I've tried this on my own ID as well as others.
> 
> Has this been turned off, or is it not functioning?





kcp said:


> As far as I know, this function was always turned-off.


It was turned off during the recent server upgrade process.
It is now on again. When you click a member's name you can see it, providing that he/she is permitting it.

The benefit of allowing the email is that a member can receive email from other members without revealing his/her email address publicly.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh. Ok. Well I stand corrected


----------



## Kini (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks Kim and Harry. I'm glad it's back on - it is a good feature to keep one's email from showing up in Google searches, etc., for privacy reasons.


----------

